# Space



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

Go on a service call today for a tripped breaker, panel is new less then 6 months and this thing is in the corner of where 2 walls meet I had to lean against one wall to take cover off. Was not very comfortable, I looked into code book to see if this was right all I could find was that as long as door opens 90 degrees and 30" in front that this was fine, is that right or am I missing something


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Clintmiljavac said:


> Go on a service call today for a tripped breaker, panel is new less then 6 months and this thing is in the corner of where 2 walls meet I had to lean against one wall to take cover off. Was not very comfortable, I looked into code book to see if this was right all I could find was that as long as door opens 90 degrees and 30" in front that this was fine, is that right or am I missing something


Have you read all of 

II. 600 Volts, Nominal, or Less
*110.26 Spaces About Electrical Equipment. *Access and
working space shall be provided and maintained about all
electrical equipment to permit ready and safe operation and
maintenance of such equipment.

*(A) Working Space. *Working space for equipment operating
at 600 volts, nominal, or less to ground and likely to
require examination, adjustment, servicing, or maintenance
while energized shall comply with the dimensions of
*110.26(A)(1), (A)(2), and (A)(3)* or as required or permitted
elsewhere in this Code.
_*(1) Depth of Working Space.*_ The depth of the working
space in the direction of live parts shall not be less than that
specified in Table 110.26(A)(1) unless the requirements of
110.26(A)(1)(a), (A)(1)(b), or (A)(1)(c) are met. Distances
shall be measured from the exposed live parts or from the
enclosure or opening if the live parts are enclosed.


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Have you read all of
> 
> II. 600 Volts, Nominal, or Less
> 110.26 Spaces About Electrical Equipment. Access and
> ...


I guess I'm not understanding it! So if is like 2" off the other wall thats ok?


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok after reading alittle more I'm getting that you have to have 30" from left to right or whateve


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok after reading alittle more I'm getting that you have to have 30" from left to right or whatever just as long as you don't have anything in that 30" imaginary box


----------

